
Chrome 83 would cause apple support website internal error - ya
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8338188
======
fcherman
Same problem. Same site. For the past several days. Version 85.0.4153.0
(Official Build) canary (64-bit)

------
ya
error stack if browse with Chrome 83:

``` Invalid user input found for this request.
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.security.SecurityViolationException:
ViolationType=INVALID_PATTERN, key=headerName:sec-ch-ua-mobile,
id=HeaderValue, config=SecurityConfig(name=HeaderValue, allowedValues=[],
ignoredValues=[], enabled=true, regex=[\w\s\:\%\/\\-\\+\\_\\.\@\=\;\,\\(\\)]+,
length=256, sanitize=false, pattern=[\w\s\:\%\/\\-\\+\\_\\.\@\=\;\,\\(\\)]+)
input=?0 at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.security.SecurityValidationRequestWrapper.validate(SecurityValidationRequestWrapper.java:384)
at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.security.SecurityValidationRequestWrapper.cleanseHeaders(SecurityValidationRequestWrapper.java:272)
at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.security.SecurityValidationRequestWrapper.<init>(SecurityValidationRequestWrapper.java:100)
at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.security.RequestCleansingFilter.doFilterIfEnabled(RequestCleansingFilter.java:42)
at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.AbstractWebFilter.doFilterInternal(AbstractWebFilter.java:32)
at
org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:107)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at
org.springframework.web.filter.HiddenHttpMethodFilter.doFilterInternal(HiddenHttpMethodFilter.java:93)
at
org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:107)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.view.i18n.UrlLocaleFilter.doFilterInternal(UrlLocaleFilter.java:186)
at
org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:107)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at
com.apple.sse.razor.http.filter.HttpServletRequestValidationFilter.doFilter(HttpServletRequestValidationFilter.java:36)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.HttpServletMetricsFilter.captureMetrics(HttpServletMetricsFilter.java:80)
at
com.apple.sse.communities.web.filter.HttpServletMetricsFilter.doFilter(HttpServletMetricsFilter.java:49)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at
com.apple.sse.razor.http.servlet.ServletAccessLogFilter.doFilter(ServletAccessLogFilter.java:69)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at
com.apple.sse.razor.web.RazorWebRequestFilter.doFilterInternal(RazorWebRequestFilter.java:156)
at
com.apple.sse.razor.web.RazorWebRequestFilter.doFilter(RazorWebRequestFilter.java:76)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at
org.springframework.web.filter.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilterInternal(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:200)
at
org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:107)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler$CachedChain.doFilter(ServletHandler.java:1610)
at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.doHandle(ServletHandler.java:540)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.handle(ScopedHandler.java:146)
at org.eclipse.jetty.security.SecurityHandler.handle(SecurityHandler.java:548)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.HandlerWrapper.handle(HandlerWrapper.java:132)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.nextHandle(ScopedHandler.java:257)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.session.SessionHandler.doHandle(SessionHandler.java:1588)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.nextHandle(ScopedHandler.java:255)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ContextHandler.doHandle(ContextHandler.java:1345)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.nextScope(ScopedHandler.java:203)
at org.eclipse.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.doScope(ServletHandler.java:480)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.session.SessionHandler.doScope(SessionHandler.java:1557)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.nextScope(ScopedHandler.java:201)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ContextHandler.doScope(ContextHandler.java:1247)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.ScopedHandler.handle(ScopedHandler.java:144)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.handler.HandlerWrapper.handle(HandlerWrapper.java:132)
at org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server.handle(Server.java:502) at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.HttpChannel.handle(HttpChannel.java:364) at
org.eclipse.jetty.server.HttpConnection.onFillable(HttpConnection.java:260) at
org.eclipse.jetty.io.AbstractConnection$ReadCallback.succeeded(AbstractConnection.java:305)
at org.eclipse.jetty.io.FillInterest.fillable(FillInterest.java:103) at
org.eclipse.jetty.io.ssl.SslConnection$DecryptedEndPoint.onFillable(SslConnection.java:411)
at org.eclipse.jetty.io.ssl.SslConnection.onFillable(SslConnection.java:305)
at org.eclipse.jetty.io.ssl.SslConnection$2.succeeded(SslConnection.java:159)
at org.eclipse.jetty.io.FillInterest.fillable(FillInterest.java:103) at
org.eclipse.jetty.io.ChannelEndPoint$2.run(ChannelEndPoint.java:118) at
org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.strategy.EatWhatYouKill.runTask(EatWhatYouKill.java:333)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.strategy.EatWhatYouKill.doProduce(EatWhatYouKill.java:310)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.strategy.EatWhatYouKill.tryProduce(EatWhatYouKill.java:168)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.strategy.EatWhatYouKill.run(EatWhatYouKill.java:126)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.ReservedThreadExecutor$ReservedThread.run(ReservedThreadExecutor.java:366)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.QueuedThreadPool.runJob(QueuedThreadPool.java:765)
at
org.eclipse.jetty.util.thread.QueuedThreadPool$2.run(QueuedThreadPool.java:683)
at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:834) ```

